# Aduana - Household & Work Tools



## MCL (Feb 9, 2011)

We got our FM3 the end of September. "NO INMIGRADO, profesional - lucrativa"

We will be returning to MX in a week or two, and taking our 'personal' items with us, including my husbands tools for his profession - auto mechanics. (Yes, he has permission to work as a mechanic.)

What do we need to know & what do we need to do to prepare for the Audana?

Thanks!
:juggle:


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Will your husband be bringing in scopes, digital analyzers or speciality type things like that. Will he be bringing pneumatic tools like impact wrenches, die grinders?
Interesting question, wish I had some input besides saying to have a complete inventory. I brought in a few thousand worth of tools, including a couple pneumatics and was never looked at twice. Of course with professional hand tools you can carry a thousand dollars worth in one hand.


----------

